#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Have You Ever Met Anyone Who Changed Your Life?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!
*

We all might have met at least one person in our life who would have brought a change in our life, E*ITHER GOOD OR BAD!* 

Some people come into our life to teach us lessons it would either be good ones or bad ones leaving us with sometimes the best and sometimes the worst experience.

*
HAVE YOU GUYS EVER MET SOMEONE LIKE THAT WHO BROUGHT A CHANGE IN YOUR LIFE? IF SO SHARE IT WITH US* :Thumbs: !

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hello Everyone!
> *
> 
> We all might have met at least one person in our life who would have brought a change in our life, E*ITHER GOOD OR BAD!* 
> 
> Some people come into our life to teach us lessons it would either be good ones or bad ones leaving us with sometimes the best and sometimes the worst experience.
> 
> *
> HAVE YOU GUYS EVER MET SOMEONE LIKE THAT WHO BROUGHT A CHANGE IN YOUR LIFE? IF SO SHARE IT WITH US*!


 Till now I met so many people in my life ,some made me realized my inner strength, Some taught me how to be patience and some great people change my life for better.

----------


## Neo

> *Hello Everyone!
> *
> 
> We all might have met at least one person in our life who would have brought a change in our life, E*ITHER GOOD OR BAD!* 
> 
> Some people come into our life to teach us lessons it would either be good ones or bad ones leaving us with sometimes the best and sometimes the worst experience.
> 
> *
> HAVE YOU GUYS EVER MET SOMEONE LIKE THAT WHO BROUGHT A CHANGE IN YOUR LIFE? IF SO SHARE IT WITH US*!


For me there are lot of people came across in my life and threw knife at me, back-stabbed, pushed me down all the time physically and mentally. Eventually everytime they failed because I met new me every time when they try something. They made me stronger again and again,

----------


## Lorraine

> *Hello Everyone!
> *
> 
> We all might have met at least one person in our life who would have brought a change in our life, E*ITHER GOOD OR BAD!* 
> 
> Some people come into our life to teach us lessons it would either be good ones or bad ones leaving us with sometimes the best and sometimes the worst experience.
> 
> *
> HAVE YOU GUYS EVER MET SOMEONE LIKE THAT WHO BROUGHT A CHANGE IN YOUR LIFE? IF SO SHARE IT WITH US*!


Hi, 
For me, there are lots of persons who helped me to change my life. Among them, my parents take the 1st place. But other than them there is one person who helped me to dream of entering a university and he showed me the path to go for that. He is one of my A/l teachers. Until I come to my a/l class I even don't know what are the hidden talents of mine. I even didn't know that I had the ability to handle lot's of works.
He showed me that I have leadership skills and many other soft skills. With those, he showed me the path to enter the university. He is an unforgettable person in my life and I always respect him.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi, 
> For me, there are lots of persons who helped me to change my life. Among them, my parents take the 1st place. But other than them there is one person who helped me to dream of entering a university and he showed me the path to go for that. He is one of my A/l teachers. Until I come to my a/l class I even don't know what are the hidden talents of mine. I even didn't know that I had the ability to handle lot's of works.
> He showed me that I have leadership skills and many other soft skills. With those, he showed me the path to enter the university. He is an unforgettable person in my life and I always respect him.


You are lucky to get a teacher like him, unlike yours my A/Level teachers demotivated me and they make me to hate my school.

----------


## Bhavya

> For me there are lot of people came across in my life and threw knife at me, back-stabbed, pushed me down all the time physically and mentally. Eventually everytime they failed because I met new me every time when they try something. They made me stronger again and again,


Then you should thank them as they help you become the strong person you are now  :Smile:

----------

